
“This is extremely dangerous to our Democracy” [video] - notRobot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksb3KD6DfSI
======
a3n
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22this+is+extremely+dangerous+to+...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22this+is+extremely+dangerous+to+our+democracy%22&t=fpas&ia=web)

As I suspected, these are Sinclair-owned stations. Sinclair is well known for
requiring verbatim reading of received editorials, often to the dismay of
staff who remember the "before times," pre-Sinclair.

 _That_ is extremely dangerous to our democracy.

